# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Is Having A Hair Transplant In The Crown Only Advisable? | Dr. Jerry Wong, Vancouver

## tbtadmin

Question submitted through thebaldtruth.com

*IAHRS Member, Dr. Jerry Wong of Vancouver, BC. Responds:
*
I have  question about doing a hair transplant in the crown only.  Im 37 with a very good hairline but a big bald spot on top. Its about the size of a grapefruit I would say. Do you think its a good idea to use donor grafts to fill in the crown since I don't seem to have any hair loss in the front so far? I was using Toppik for years but the area has become to big to cover with the fibers.
Please advise. Thank you.

----------

